# Zhou Jingxuan of Shang wu zhai



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2011)

The head of Shang Wu Zhai martial arts academy, Master Zhou jingxuan

Master Zhou Jingxuan - Shang Wu Zhai martial arts






Xingyiquan - Master Zhou jingxuan - 1






Xingyiquan - Master Zhou jingxuan - 2






Shang wu zhai academy


----------

